# Several odd/cool dart pics i've stumbled upon....



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyways just wondering if anyone had some info on some of these frogs....most i found at dendrobatenwelt.de

frist... Red lamasi? i know orange exist...and i heard a rumor of red.... this it?  http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/Bilder/411.jpg

Intresting morph "Auacaste", any info on this morph?....http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/Bilder/481.jpg

Oh look a purple Dart! (they have a few pics of this morph, not all this purple overall)...any info on this morph? http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/Bilder/508.jpg

Actually Jordan B pointed this one out to me i think...or someone in chat atleast.....a white/peach pum? http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/Bilder/607.jpg 


Next, a blue basti? http://www.sevcikphoto.com/dendrobates_ ... 4.jpg.html


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Intresting morph "Auacaste", any info on this morph?....http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/Bilder/481.jpg


Just another blue pumilio morph (they do grow on trees, after all)...



Dendro Dave said:


> Oh look a purple Dart! (they have a few pics of this morph, not all this purple overall)...any info on this morph? http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/Bilder/508.jpg


 In places where there are red and blue pumilio (Darklands), there are also intergrades between the two, or it could be an Esperanza (not that I know where Esperanza is).



Dendro Dave said:


> Actually Jordan B pointed this one out to me i think...or someone in chat atleast.....a white/peach pum? http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/Bilder/607.jpg


 Looks like just a light colored Nancy, they do vary in color intensity, you know.



Dendro Dave said:


> Next, a blue basti? http://www.sevcikphoto.com/dendrobates_ ... 4.jpg.html


Isla Colon, Robb Melancon posted a pic of a similar pum a year or so back.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

the first pic is a form of red vent(what it was called 5+ years ago) which i brought in from europe. unfortunately none of them made it unless gary chambers got his breeding. most if not all of the rest died.


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

I have seen some of those red lamasi for sale, and you can find them for example in http://www.pfeilgiftfroesche.com/index. ... ben.frosch . Though I don´t know any further information about them and their locality.

-Mikko


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

they looked like the brown leg vents i brought in before. i guess they dont have the y. my mistake, they are different. ill have to see if i cant find pics of the ones i was talking about. i havent seen them since.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

ah yes, just as i thought. i shouldnt secondguess myself.

http://www.angelfire.com/ny4/dartfrogs/redvents.html


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Im pretty sure that is the red lamasi you've heard about. I saw it on the front of one of the european magazines months, maybe a year or so ago. It looks like a panguana variant like the green legs. The red frog Aaron showed pics may be some type of vent or uakari(sp?). I cant remember the leg patterning on the uakari. This is what people got as duellmani and later realized that's not the case.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I think aarons pic is of a "red vent" similar to the iquitos and other red vents/amys already here. The red lamasi pic was in the vent section, but so were a bunch of pang and Gl lamasi pics....i think at the very least its a different frog then the pics aaron posted. 

The striping is much more like that of lamasi, and more structured on the flanks(not broken up like a vents), and the 2 vertical stripes stop at the eyes and dont connect where the vents connect, then the lamasi has the other stripe that runs past the eyes but then loops up over the tip of the nose leaving a dot of color....where as the vents black stripe just tends to run right thru the point of the nose (if that makes sense). The reticulations and coloring of the legs seems to be a little different also, and seems to continue more into the belly of the "red lamasi"

The red vent pics just look like the vents already here except with maybe with stripes that remain more defined near the ventral area....Uakari have yellow also.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

someone has the red vents w/ brown legs? are they having any luck? ive been waiting to see them around again.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

It is my understanding (from an extremely reliable source) that red lamasi are a variant of orange lamasi and that they do not necessarily breed true. Maybe 5% red and the rest are orange.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i wondered that about the red/orange lamasi. 

The red vents throw both greenish/blue and brown grey legs dont they? thought i'd seen a pic of someone group that showed both...not sure though


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

bwood1979 said:


> It is my understanding (from an extremely reliable source) that red lamasi are a variant of orange lamasi and that they do not necessarily breed true. Maybe 5% red and the rest are orange.


That´s exactly what I would think also, in here I have seen that they are all called "red" (or alternatively "Cordillera azul" according to loc.), but many infact are orange in colour.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The red and orange lamasi are the same thing, just varying degree's of color. Aaron's "red vents" are not the same thing.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

the first picture is red lamasi... indeed the same as orange lamasi.

http://www.angelfire.com/ny4/dartfrogs/redvents.html 
this frog is D. uakari former D. duellmani, some years ago the where on the european market named as red vents. That's where the confusion comes from.

Cheers,
remco


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont know if those are uakari...there is no yellow clearly visible... hard to say though, the frogs in the top pic look different then the others. The top ones do look more uakarish...but the rest look like plain ol redvents mostly to me


----------

